# 5 New Members



## jjwhittle (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi All,

Just joined today and picking up our newly converted 5 berth ford transit next weekend. Off to Anglesey for our first trip so really excited. Any tips for a family of 5 would be appreciated! Me and my wife and three girls under the age of 7 (youngest 2).

I could wild camp for the full week but understandably the other half wants to mix it up with some cheap campsites.

Any advice welcome!

Cheers

J


----------



## izwozral (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi & welcome.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 14, 2018)

Welcome along from n/ireland,dont pack the van up but do pack things in it.:lol-053::wave:


----------



## Silver sprinter (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Robmac (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The laird (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello, welcome aboard :wave:


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:

Take plenty simple board games, colouring books and crayons.:goodluck:


----------



## jjwhittle (Aug 15, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:
> 
> Take plenty simple board games, colouring books and crayons.:goodluck:



Cheers...just have to think of something to keep the kids entertained now.


----------



## jeffmossy (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum

If you get chance call at trewan house campsite only £10 per night for W/C members , details in the members discount section


----------



## jjwhittle (Aug 15, 2018)

jeffmossy said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> If you get chance call at trewan house campsite only £10 per night for W/C members , details in the members discount section



We will and thank you!


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi and welcome, sites have much to offer with young children.


----------



## jjwhittle (Sep 1, 2018)

jeffmossy said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> If you get chance call at trewan house campsite only £10 per night for W/C members , details in the members discount section



We did 2 nights here and it was perfect. 

So quiet; the toilet and shower blocks were spotless and even had heated tower rails!!! Thanks all.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi and welcome, book your first night on a site so can can check what’s works and how. You can always fall back on EHU then and someone about if needed. Enjoy 

Oops, older post than I thought, ignore my post and glad you enjoyed it


----------

